# flyernut, I have a request



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No rush because I do not have the parts, but could you post a
pic of the tool that you use to set the rivet for tender trucks. I
am cheap and want to see what to use in hopes I have something
that might work. I have never worked with rivets. I have a 283
that the front truck fell off as I lifted it out of shipping box. I guess
seller forgot to tell me about it. Because of his memory I will not
be buying from him again. It was not flyguy55.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> No rush because I do not have the parts, but could you post a
> pic of the tool that you use to set the rivet for tender trucks. I
> am cheap and want to see what to use in hopes I have something
> that might work. I have never worked with rivets. I have a 283
> ...


I'll get a couple of pix out as soon as possible. I've used a small pin for the rivet that connects the draw-bar to the truck. The correct size roll pin punch should be adequate for the tender truck. I bought a set of 8, all different sizes, from ebay for less than $14 bucks, including shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The long tool is the "whack it with a hammer" model from PortLines.. It works 100% of the time, and for the money, around $12-$15 bucks, it's money well spent. It shows no sign of the end wearing out, flaring, or anything like that, and I've used it MANY times!!














.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the roll pin set I bought on ebay. The rivet tool from PortLines that I've shown won't set the small rivet attaching the draw-bar to the front truck. Doug Peck advised me to just buy a roll pin set on ebay and use the correct pin to














fold over the rivet edges. It works perfect for that small rivet, and now I have some new tools,lol!! Can't go wrong buying new tools!!!!. The end of the roll pin punch has a semi-spherical end to it, and that's what rolls the edges of the rivet over.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is where I use that small roll pin punch.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> No rush because I do not have the parts, but could you post a
> pic of the tool that you use to set the rivet for tender trucks. I
> am cheap and want to see what to use in hopes I have something
> that might work. I have never worked with rivets. I have a 283
> ...


Don't forget, to re-attach the truck, you need the rivet, isolating bushing, the large washer that goes between the truck and chassis, the copper pick-up strips, and that small little washer that will hold everything together..If you need something, let me know.. If you're missing one of those pieces check the box the unit came in. I have everything on hand.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks very much for posting those. I am not that cheap. I will spend the 15.00 and
get one from Doug. I don't have anything like that laying around. I have not ordered any parts for awhile. I need to order stuff from PortLines and Jeff Kane. I don't think Jeff
carries those tools. I would think he would have the rivets and the washers. I need some smoke wicks with wire and some screws. And I need some of those springs for the front pilot assembly. The front wheels on my 332AC come off the track often. Those
springs really work. I think I mentioned my 282 was terrible, would not make 1 lap without pilot wheels off the track. Then they catch on a turnout. I put a spring on my 282 and the pilot wheels have not come off track once. I need a hand rail from Portlines and maybe some dry transfers. I should put my orders in soon, I have the money now. I made around 100.00 sunday and around a hundred today at the casino. I get around 100 free money from casino each week. Well for awhile, when they see I am not spending my money they will quit.
No more using my money at the casino. I have a big truck payment now. I can not afford both. I financed the whole truck. Not a penny down. First payment starts in March. I don't mind financing the truck. Its at 1.9%. They can wait for the money.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Flyernut, would a backer plate be helpful? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Flyernut, would a backer plate be helpful? If so, what do you recommend?


Yes, I would get some type of backer block. Again, my buddy made one for me out of aluminum.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Yes, I would get some type of backer block. Again, my buddy made one for me out of aluminum.


Size? Thanks!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I am riveting challenged. I bought the tools from Portlines, the correct springs, rivets and washers. I still can't do it right. I have wasted two rivets now and am gun-shy about using/destroying the others I have. I do have the backing block. Is there any help for me or do I send them out and pay someone else to do it?


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

Dooper, do not give it up. Once you get on to it you will find it easy to do. A couple of things, most of the rivets we use are soft as compared to many larger rivets, so you do not have to hit them real hard. The nice thing is you can tap it again if you need a bit more clinch or roll. If using a press ease into it. Make sure all the pieces are lined up, the rivet, of course, but also the punch and backer block or what ever you are using, and keep the pieces being riveted in alignment (on the same plane if you will). Try riveting a couple of scrap pieces together and see it that will help you. In the long term the use a couple of extra rivets will be worth it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Well, I am riveting challenged. I bought the tools from Portlines, the correct springs, rivets and washers. I still can't do it right. I have wasted two rivets now and am gun-shy about using/destroying the others I have. I do have the backing block. Is there any help for me or do I send them out and pay someone else to do it?


I'm with you buddy, I can't bear to waste a rivet, even though they're only pennies,lol.. It's the shipping that bites!! I have also wasted a few rivets before I got the hang of it, not to mention the many link coupler pins and couplers I ruined when I first tried them,lol!!. And as always, send out the problem child to me, I'll do it for the cost of shipping,yeeech!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Size? Thanks!


My apologies Fred for not getting back to you sooner. This is the block my buddy made, and I made a modification to it.The end of the block has been drilled for installation of link couplers, and the mod I made was to drill a hole, tap it for a large bolt, and make it adjustable as to height. Works for me.. I'll start a thread on it...with fuzzy pictures,lol...


----------

